# Want to Adopt (North Jersey)



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi, im new on the forum so first of wall wanted to say hello to everyone. I basically want to have my own little flock, but only just want to start out with one pair for now. I am looking for baby pair. My dad use to have his own when he was my age so he knows a thing or two. If anyone in my area has a pair they can give to me it will greatly be appreciated. Im in the process of building my own loft, i am quite handy with this stuff, so don't worry about a home they will have a good one to come to. If you have a pair you can pm or send an email. Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do you just want two or a pair as in male/female, if you want m/f, they will have to be old enough to guess the sex at about 4 to 5 months old. is there a breed you are interested in or just anything.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

A male and a female. Any breed will do just fine for now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

alb23m said:


> A male and a female. Any breed will do just fine for now.


A baby pair will not be sexed, so you will have to find a pair that is old enough to tell the sex, you can tell the year they were hatched if they are banded, and that should have the year they were hatched on the band. if not you may not know the age, unless the person that you get them from is honest with you about the age. Are you wanting to keep them in a loft all the time or fly them. that will also help narrow down where to look.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

I want to fly them. But i don't mind keeping a pair of babys in the loft until they're old enough.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

alb23m said:


> I want to fly them. But i don't mind keeping a pair of babys in the loft until they're old enough.


Ok, if you want to fly them, then you need a specific breed for that, homers, or loft flying birds like, tumblers, tipplers, rollers. high flyers, the homers will have to be under 40 days old, and you will not know the sex at that age, they will try to fly back where they came from if let out any older than that. the others can be any age, just need to keep them up for month at your loft and teach them to come in with a whistle or call. if you have young ones under 4 or 5 months you will not know the sex as they are too young to tell for sure, so if you want a pair m/F they should be old enough to beable to tell what they are.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Yea, any of the breeds you mentioned will do just fine. Im going to the only bird shop i know. I called them and they said, they didn't have any pigeons but if i stayed in contact to see if they bring in a pair. I don't know where else to get them from, except here on this forum. Haha, i didn't know it would be so tough finding a couple of pigeons. But thanks for all your help Spirit Wings, you have been very helpful with all the info.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi  You may want to send an email to LuisO ([email protected]) and see if he has any younger ones or breeders that could get you started. He has a fairly large size flock of white homers in Hammonton, NJ (near Atlantic City) and may be able to help you get started. I don't know if he's been online here much lately which is why I suggest emailing him directly.

Also, there may be some pigeon racing clubs in your area - where abouts in N. Jersey are you? You can always try googling "pigeon racing clubs _your town _NJ" and see what comes up.

And here's a site that you may be able hook up with regarding tipplers - http://www.tossingtipplers.com/index.html... not toooooo far away since he does participate in NJ races. 

Keep in mind there's the NPA Grand National Convention and Show in Lancaster, PA, in early January (three-day event). If you're interested in going you should be able to gather lots of information on a variety of breeds & likely even pick up a pair or two (or three... LOL).


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

alb23m said:


> Yea, any of the breeds you mentioned will do just fine. Im going to the only bird shop i know. I called them and they said, they didn't have any pigeons but if i stayed in contact to see if they bring in a pair. I don't know where else to get them from, except here on this forum. Haha, i didn't know it would be so tough finding a couple of pigeons. But thanks for all your help Spirit Wings, you have been very helpful with all the info.


you need to remember, fancy pigeons should not be let out of the loft, so, the breed you get is important, not just any pigeon.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Dezirrae said:


> Hi  You may want to send an email to LuisO ([email protected]) and see if he has any younger ones or breeders that could get you started. He has a fairly large size flock of white homers in Hammonton, NJ (near Atlantic City) and may be able to help you get started. I don't know if he's been online here much lately which is why I suggest emailing him directly.
> 
> Also, there may be some pigeon racing clubs in your area - where abouts in N. Jersey are you? You can always try googling "pigeon racing clubs _your town _NJ" and see what comes up.
> 
> ...


Atlantic City is about 4 hours away so its to far, i live in Hawthorne NJ all the way up north.

You mean like Fantails i cant let them out? My cousins had them and he let the out to fly all the time.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Mmmmm - yes, 4 hrs is a bit of drive. Especially when there are clubs closer to you. Do a Google search on "hawthorne, nj pigeon clubs" -- you've got some in Paterson, Lyndhurst, etc. I could copy/paste them, but just as easy for you to have the search results in front of you 

If your friend was letting Fantails fly free he's quite lucky they came back - my understanding is that Fancy Breeds weren't bred for homing - so their natural instinct isn't as strong as racing pigeons. Also, the Fancy breeds haven't been taught to forage for food on their own and to find shelter outside - so if they don't make it home they would be in serious danger trying to survive on their own. 

Good luck and please keep us posted on your findings!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

alb23m said:


> Atlantic City is about 4 hours away so its to far, i live in Hawthorne NJ all the way up north.
> 
> You mean like Fantails i cant let them out? My cousins had them and he let the out to fly all the time.


It would be a gamble to let fantails out, if they were a mix with a homer or loft flying pigeon maybe. I knew one that had lived out all the time for 4 years, untill he was caught by the owner to give away...so you will hear stories, but your best bet is a breed that can/might out fly hawks if need be. and they would be the ones listed before.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are some more Jersey leads from Deone Roberts of the American Racing Pigeon Union.

CEDAR GROVE (PATERSON HP Club) RAY TORRES 973-785-2222 
DENVILLE (LAKELAND FLYERS club) ED LISI 973-625-9649 
NESHANIC STATION (TRI COUNTY HP Club) ANTHONY SORRENTINO 908-806-8021 
PORT MONMOUTH (BAYSHORE HP Club) JOHN MINNUIES 732-495-3585 

Contact Deone directly (see below) for a free information packet 

Deone Roberts
Sport Development Manager
American Racing Pigeon Union
P.O. Box 18465
Oklahoma City, OK 73154-0465
1-800-755-2778 or 405-848-5801
[email protected]


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

I called Lyndhurst HP Club and no one picked up.

I called/Drove to a Paterson HP club, the place was locked up, but i did see a flock of pigeons 10-15 on the street in front of the building.

I called Cedar groove no one picked up.

I will try again later and then if nothing, i will call the ones further away. When i call them should i just ask them for me to buy a pair or if they can give me a free pair? I don't want to go in there and kinda look stupid hehe.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Yess i am getting a pair in 2 days. So i went again to the Paterson HP club tonight again haha. I was knocking on the building door, but no one was answering. I saw that the door was unlocked, so i just went in. They were having a meeting. I told them what i wanted, and this guy said he would give me a pair (Homers) in 2 days. Cant wait. ill keep you updated...


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh that is sooooooo wonderful  I'm so happy for you! You'll be bouncing around the next two days like an expectant momma 

Can't wait to see the pictures & read all the updates!


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey, i just got my Pair of Racing Homers today . The guy that gave them to me raced homers. He had around 60 and some fancy ones. He gave me food for them, about 3 days worth... He basically helped me a lot. He gave me a bunch of info, and said if i needed another pair to let him know, or if i needed help i can call him and ask anytime. The pigeons are staying in my attic for tonight, my little shed/loft is almost done. The cubicles that the pigeons are staying in came to 15'' x 15" x 15" i think that should be good for them, i have 6 in all for now. Once im finished with everything ill take some pic of the birds and the build.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That is so awesome  I'll bet you are really excited (and tired probably - from building the loft). Sounds like you've got a really great club up there - it's so nice to have people right near you to help you out 

We'll be looking forward to the pictures of course  

Congratulations!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is great, I know you will enjoy them....also just to be sure you know, these birds can not be flown outside the loft, they would go back to the last owners house or oringinal home place. you can train and fly their young ones though..If the man does not live too far and you want to try to rehome them and you don't mind going and picking up the birds, you can try, but I would not hold my breath, the guy who gave you the birds might have ideas to give you if you ask him....good luck and congrats...


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Hwy guys. Sorry i cant post up any pictures, my camera dsnt seem to work that well, and my phone pictures come out too blurry, Im going to wait till my cousin can let me use his. Anyway My birds are well. Yesterday around 12 noon i put them in the new Shed/loft. The male was jumping around trying to leave and fly away, after 5 min he stoped and kept moving his head like he was confused or just trying to figure out where he was. The hen, was very calm, i put her in her box she seemed to like it.This morning they were both out and just sitting there. The good this is the bowl of watter was today half full and they had ate some too.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

It was raining a little hard yesterday night, and the shed performed very well, kept dry and wind free. Last night when i put the 2 together in one box, they stayed together for about 1 hour then when i came out, the cock had moved to another box, where i had put a bowl of seeds. But when i checked on them around 1 am last night they were not sleeping or puffed up they were just standing in their seperate boxes. Is it because i didn't put anything inside they're boxes yet, maybe some leaves, sticks, or what?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

alb23m said:


> It was raining a little hard yesterday night, and the shed performed very well, kept dry and wind free. Last night when i put the 2 together in one box, they stayed together for about 1 hour then when i came out, the cock had moved to another box, where i had put a bowl of seeds. But when i checked on them around 1 am last night they were not sleeping or puffed up they were just standing in their seperate boxes. Is it because i didn't put anything inside they're boxes yet, maybe some leaves, sticks, or what?


Im not sure of your question, but if you are asking why they don't stay in the same box, it is beacause there is'nt a reason. they will perch and rest where they like, you can put long pine needles on the floor in a corner and they will pick up and use them as they want, that is if they are old enough, you did not mention how old the birds are. just give them their space and let them get used to the place.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks. The cock is born in 2005, the hen 2007, they are both very healthy clean and vaccinated birds. Thanks, you answered one part. The second is, do they sleep the whole night or parts of the night or just when they feel like it maybe even the day? I just want them to have eggs already haha cant wait.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

alb23m said:


> Thanks. The cock is born in 2005, the hen 2007, they are both very healthy clean and vaccinated birds. Thanks, you answered one part. The second is, do they sleep the whole night or parts of the night or just when they feel like it maybe even the day? I just want them to have eggs already haha cant wait.


I don't believe that birds "sleep" in the sense that we think about sleeping. Such as, "you don't even know you're in the world" kind of sleep. They do sleep lightly......VERY lightly if they're in the dark for a few hours. As long as there's a light on or enough light that they can see, they'll move around some......maybe sit and rest...........
Like SW said......you need to give them time to settle in and get used to all the new stuff...........if they're truly a pair, and is sounds like they are, they'll mate up in time.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the quick and helpful responses guys. Ill keep an eye on them and see how they act in they're new home.


----------

